# Code 287 R/R abs wheel sensor short or open



## idagon (Sep 12, 2006)

My 99 Passat has this code. I just had the module rebuilt at ATE but have verified that there is no 4.8 volt output to the R/R sensor.(at the module)
I also verified there is continuity on this circuit through the harness.(module to sensor)

I called ATE and they said they tested it before they sent it out.
So either they did not test it or I am missing something.
I see the coding looks different
Anyone have any ideas?
Here is a vag-com log
Thursday,15,April,2010,12:23:17:32719
VCDS Version: Beta 10.3.0
Data version: 20100324
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 3A - VW Passat B4
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 25 41
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 078-907-551-AHA.lbl
Part No: 4D0 907 551 AH
Component: 2.8L V6/5V MOTR AT D04
Coding: 06252
Shop #: WSC 05311
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0110 1101
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 01V-927-156.lbl
Part No: 8D0 927 156 BR
Component: AG5 01V 2.8l5V USA 8511
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 00000
1 Fault Found:
00526 - Brake Light Switch-F
27-00 - Implausible Signal
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8E0-614-111-EDS.lbl
Part No: 8E0 614 111 P
Component: ABS/EDS 5.3 FRONT D31
Shop #: BB 24304
1 Fault Found:
00287 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Rear Right (G44)
30-00 - Open or Short to Plus
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3Bx-907-044.lbl
Part No: 3B1 907 044 B
Component: CLIMATRONIC V 1.0.0
Coding: 05000
Shop #: WSC 05311
1 Fault Found:
01206 - Signal for Duration of Ignition Off Time
35-00 - -
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1J0-909-60x-VW3.lbl
Part No: 1J0 909 607 B
Component: AIRBAG VW3 S V04
Coding: 00066
Shop #: WSC 05311
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## stratocaster (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Code 287 R/R abs wheel sensor short or open (idagon)*

Are these the same codes you had before the module was rebuilt?
If the answer is yes, do you know if anyone cleared the codes after the module was re-installed?


----------

